# global g47 question



## jedvidlim (Dec 7, 2010)

hi,

i am looking on buying a global g47.. stated on the website is that this knife is a sashimi knife.. i was wondering if this would also be okay for cutting large roasts or filleting steaks/tenderloin? would it damage the blade considering that this is a knife made for fish? or there isnt such a thing.

thanks!


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

Just a few quick notes:

You are suggesting that this might be used for both fish filleting and for 

In looking up the Global G-47, it appears that this knife is made as an export-only knife, and has a double-bevelled edge profile.  Almost all traditional yanigibas are single-bevelled, so the question of how this knife will function suggests it will not have the same feel as a more traditional yanigiba.

Global knives have blades made from a steel called CROMOVA 18 (chromium, molybdenum and vanadium), which appears to have a chromium content of 18% - well above the norm.  While higher chromium levels help promote higher chromium-oxygen reactivity and passivation (i.e., "stainlessness"), it can also result in a more brittle steel.  That might account for the lower hardness rating of Global knives (in the range of 58 Rockwell hardness, as opposed to many J-knives which have hardness ratings in the 60's - keeping the hardness lower is better for avoiding chipping).  

With a softer, but more brittle steel, I would want to more carefully choose what I cut with such a knife - in that I would want to avoid anything with bones.  All it takes is one impact between bone and blade and you can have a major repair job ahead of you.

The Global handle is something which is either loved or loathed.  Before committing yourself by buying the knife, I would strongly suggest you find one of the knives and see how the handle feels in your hand.  I also would suggest you see how a pinch grip on a Global handle feels for you.

If your intent is for a knife for slicing meats and roasts, I might suggest a sujihiki design might be as appropriate.

That's my two cent's worth.  Hope it gives you food for thought.

Galley Swiller


----------

